# Be aware of exchange companies junk fees



## amencher (Jan 19, 2010)

I have traded with Platinum for a number of years after being limited in getting exchanges from RCI because of their rental of inventory.  In recent weeks, when I have traded from a Silver Crown resort in Nevada to California, I have been told that there is an “upgrade fee” of  $97.00 because California is in such demand.  I am trading high time for high time.  When I questioned this I was told that in California, from May to September was prime time.  

Today I made an exchange for the same resort and was told that there was an upgrade fee because March and April (note the whole two months) were “Spring Break”.  As an owner at this resort, I know that the resort does not make any distinction other than internally that December-January are low time.  

Platinum does not do anything with the “upgrade fee” other than put it in Platinum’s pocket.  There is no clear definitions on the Platinum website of what units are subject to the “Upgrade Fee”.  You don’t know until you are hit with it.  Be very aware of companies that line their own pockets.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 26, 2010)

*One of the lowest...*

Platinum Interchange has continued to rank amongst one of the lowest in fees compared to other exchange companies. Additionally, Platinum Interchange does not charge mandatory membership and annual dues as a continued cost savings effort to our customers. All the while, continuing to have one of the lowest exchange fees in the industry since 1979, we have not waivered on our excellent customer service, real value and benefits.


----------



## eal (Jan 27, 2010)

If Platinum charges upgrade fees for the exchanges as described in recent posts and threads then you no longer have "the lowest in fees" do you!


----------



## amencher (Feb 7, 2010)

*Lowest fees*

Platinum does not tell you which properties they tack the fees onto until you want to make an exchange.  They do not do it like for like - i.e. two bedroom silver for two bedroom silver.  They tack the fees on top and the fees go directly to them  They aren't required or go to the resort or the owner.  It is a consumer rip off.


----------



## amencher (Mar 6, 2010)

*Platinums fees revised*

Platinum has revised its fee schedule and now complies with industry standards.  My previous post is no longer relevant.


----------

